# Smelly nursery!



## Leyna (Apr 29, 2007)

My rat and her 6 day old babies are in need of cleaning out!

Do u think it would be ok 2 move them all in to the box that i would normally put mum in whilst i clean out their box??

Or would this cause confusin when puttin them back into the clean box??

Any suggestions on how i could clean them out without upsettin them 2 much would be very much apprieciated as they live in my bedroom and the pong is quite strong!!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

you can clean it out without problem, but maybe leave some old nesting material in there so that it still smells familiar? you can clean everything but the box too, if you'd rather. just keep something familiar.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

You can just clean the cage like normal - put mom and the babies in something safe, snuggly, and secure, and clean the cage. Moms and babies need to be in extremely clean environments.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Just so you know... an animal's cage should never smell. I understand that you might usually keep the environment really clean but were just worried about the babies, but I'm just throwing that out there to make sure you know.

Also - what are you housing mom and the babies in?


----------

